# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Φωτογραφίες από τα καναρίνια μου !!!

## Gardelius

Στο θέμα αυτό ήθελα να σας δείξω μερικές *νέες* φωτό από τα πουλάκια και το πως είναι ενώ "ντύνονται" σιγά - σιγά !!! 






















*"Χορταστικές" νομίζω για αρχή …… έπεται και συνέχεια …..*  :Happy:

----------


## euaggelia

ουαουυυυυυυυυυυυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!μ  α ποσο ομορφα ειναι Ηλια!!!!!!! :: να τα χαιρεσαι και  να τα καμαρωνεις!!!!!

----------


## XRTSS

Πολυ ομορφα ολα τους Ηλια!!

Να τα χαιρεσαι φιλε!

----------


## xXx

Άντε και εις ανώτερα

----------


## Steliosan

Να σου ζησουν φιλε πολυ ομορφα...απ'οτι βλεπω δεν εχεις μονο καναρινια.

----------


## amastro

Εξαιρετικά Ηλία. Δεν χορταίνεις να τα χαζεύεις.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Φωτιά στα...πορτοκαλί! Πανέμορφα!

----------


## gpapjohn

Χάρμα ιδέσθαι!

Ηλία, να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## ninos

Όμορφα, περιποιημένα και καθαρά. Μπράβο Ηλία..

----------


## Gardelius

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά !!!!! 

Και τα δικά σας όμως (σ' όλα τα παιδιά εδώ που έχουμε δει) δεν πάνε πίσω !! :: 






> Άντε και εις ανώτερα


Σ ευχαριστώ Βιλλ, τα "ανώτερα"  ως προς την εκτροφή τα δέχομαι 

κάτι παραπάνω ( αν εννοείς μελλοντικά  διαγωνισμούς ) …. το θεωρώ ουτοπικό προς το παρών !!!

Καλή επιτυχία εύχομαι σε σένα για φέτος στις εκθέσεις και ας έχεις πολύ καιρό να μας δείξεις* "μωσαϊκό" !!!*  :wink: 




> Να σου ζησουν φιλε πολυ ομορφα...απ'οτι βλεπω δεν εχεις μονο καναρινια.


Να σαι καλά Στελάρα !!!

Οι * "πρωταγωνιστές"* όμως είναι αυτά - τα υπόλοιπα απλά  "μπαίνουν στο πλάνο" !!!  :Evilgrin0039: 

Είμαι μια χαρά προς το παρών θα δω τι θα κρατήσω και τι όχι.

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ομορφα ολα!!!Να τα χαιρεσαι και να ειναι καλα!!!

----------


## dinosd

Κουκλακια ολα τους....Μπραβο......

----------


## stefos

Μοντελακια όλα ,να τα χαίρεσαι!!!!

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

ελα  να κοκκινιζουμε......να χαιρεσαι Ηλια πολυ ομορφα

----------


## mitsman

Μπράβο ρε Λιακο!!!!! να σου ζησουν!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## olga

Να σου ζήσου Ηλία! Μπράβο σου είναι υπέροχα!

----------


## vasilakis13

Κουκλακια ζωγραφιστα όλα τους,να τα χαίρεσαι !

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## NIKOSP

Να τα χαιρεσαι Λιακο!!! 
Το ενα πιο ομορφο απο το αλλο!!!

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Λιακο !!!

----------


## geo_ilion

ειναι πολυ ομορφα ηλια να τα χαιρεσαι τα καναρινακια σου

----------


## HarrisC

Η πορτοκαλι ομαδα.Υπεροχα

----------


## ARMANDO

Τέλεια.... πολύ όμορφα .  Χαίρεσαι να τα βλεπεις....

----------


## mparoyfas

Ηλια Δευτεριατικα το σαγονι μου εσκασε στο γραφείο δεν εχω λογια τυχερά τα πουλια που εχουν εσενα τυχερός και εσυ που  εχεις τέτοια πουλια .

----------


## xrisam

Πόσο τέλεια είναι!!!!!!!!!!!!

Να τα χαίρεσαι τα κουκλάκια!!!!!!!!

----------


## antonisveria

ουαου Ηλία τρελαίνομαι .............πάρα πολύ όμορφα,απλά κάποιο μανάρι ξεχωρίζει εκεί μέσα αχαχαχα ξέρεις εσύ......

----------


## Μπία

Τι ομάδα!!!!!εκείνη η χιονέ γίνεται απίθανο ταίρι του Μπικμπίκ μου :winky: .Το σκουφάτο σούπερ!!!!!!να σου ζήσουν και να σου δώσουν πολλούς απογόνους.

----------


## Gardelius

> Τι ομάδα!!!!!εκείνη η χιονέ γίνεται απίθανο ταίρι του Μπικμπίκ μου.Το σκουφάτο σούπερ!!!!!!να σου ζήσουν και να σου δώσουν πολλούς απογόνους.


Σ ευχαριστώ Μπία !!!!

να είσαι καλά και να χαίρεσαι και εσύ τα πουλάκια σου !!!

Μακάρι να υπήρχε ένας ασφαλής τρόπος να φτάσει στα χέρια σου και εγώ θα ήμουν πολύ χαρούμενος !!!  :Happy0159:

----------


## Γιούρκας

Να τα χαίρεσαι Ηλία!!του χρόνου εύχομαι να γεμίσεις και με τιμπραντάκια!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ71

πολλη ωραια να τα χαιρεσε.

----------


## Gardelius

"φρέσκες φωτογραφίες" .....  :: 


Οι κούκλες μου....







Ο περσινός πατέρας .... ( διαφορετικός λιγάκι στο χρώμα , ήταν πιο "έντονο" -  *νομίζω  ήρθε στο πιο φυσιολογικό για χιονέ* )

----------


## ninos

Σούπερ ειναι Ηλία

----------


## mitsman

Φωτια στα κοκκινα λεμε!

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ομορφα πουλακια να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## blackmailer

και τα κορίτσια πανέμορφα δεν λέω...αλλά ο πατέρας μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ!!! να τα χαίρεσαι... :Happy0159:

----------


## geo_ilion

πολυ ομορφη η παρεα σου Ηλια

----------


## Νικολας Γουιλσον

παρα πολυ ομορφα πουλακια.εγω θα εβγαζα τα σχοινακια γιατι πιστευω οτι ειναι εστια μολυνσεις γιατι το σχοινακι αποροφα ολες τισ ακαθαρσιες με αποτελεσμα να τα κραταει μεσα του .θα ηταν καλυτερα αν εβαζες ξυλαρακια η πλαστικες πατυθρες

----------


## Gardelius

> παρα πολυ ομορφα πουλακια.εγω θα εβγαζα τα σχοινακια γιατι πιστευω οτι ειναι εστια μολυνσεις γιατι το σχοινακι αποροφα ολες τισ ακαθαρσιες με αποτελεσμα να τα κραταει μεσα του .θα ηταν καλυτερα αν εβαζες ξυλαρακια η πλαστικες πατυθρες


Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ Νικόλα. 

Πολύ "μεγάλο" θέμα και αυτό με την *κατάλληλη πατήθρα....  

*Εδώ και πολύ καιρό χρησιμοποιώ το σχοινί* ( με αλλαγές συχνά, για το λόγο που ανέφερες )* και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.

Τώρα αναλόγως τη διάθεσή, μπορεί να αλλάζω κατά καιρούς πάλι σε καμβιλιες, διότι πιστεύω πως η αλήθεια σ' αυτό το θέμα είναι κάπου στην μέση.

Δηλαδή και για τα πουλάκια είτε το ένα είτε το άλλο μπορεί να καταντάει βαρετό.

----------


## Steliosan

Σουπερ λεμε.

----------


## Γιούρκας

:Happy0159:

----------


## GiannisKon

Πολύ όμορφα!Μπράβο!

----------


## HarrisC

πολυ ομορφα Ηλια.Και γω προτιμω καμβιλιες περασμενες και μ ενα βερνικακι να μην απορροφανε υγρα ,ετσι καθαριζονται ανετα με ενα σφουγγαρακι

----------


## Νικολας Γουιλσον

εννοειτε βερνικι του νερου χωρις χημικα

----------


## panos70

Πολυ ομορφα πουλiα να τα χαιρεσαι Hλια

----------

